
Show HN: DuckRails – Mock API endpoints with UI (docker image available) - laz_arus
https://github.com/iridakos/duckrails
======
laz_arus
Documentation:
[https://github.com/iridakos/duckrails/wiki](https://github.com/iridakos/duckrails/wiki)

------
bgdam
As a fellow developer in this space, this seems to be a tool that is very
difficult to market and/or monetize. Wishing you the best with this project.

~~~
laz_arus
Thank you. I see it just as an opensource dev tool though, no plans for
marketing/monetization :)

